# August 2015 visa 189/190 invitations



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello All! 

I am pretty sure I am not the only one to have been left disappointed not to be invited by the immigration on July 15. 

I would like people waiting for theirs to participate In this thread. If you have 60 points and applied in June / July , pls share your comments 

I have lodged my EOI for visa 189 on June 10 for 2334 ( electronic engineers ) 
I am sure many of you with 60 points are waiting. 

Somebody here was kind enough to let me know that I stand a very high chance to be invited on August 5 . 

I loom forward to your participation


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Hello I too have applied for 190 visa and EOI on the 8th July 2013 with 60 points for 132111 corporate service manager. The state i chose is ACT. 

I had called ACT and they said its a 3 week wait before i could get state sponsorship and immideiately hopefully a CO would be allocated. 

Which state did you apply?? have you got a State sponsorship yet???


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ani.pepe 

I have applied for 189 (independent visa) and not 190.

Good luck with your invitation. Keep posting of any new developments


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

siddarthv84 said:


> Ani.pepe
> 
> I have applied for 189 (independent visa) and not 190.
> 
> Good luck with your invitation. Keep posting of any new developments


Sure.. hopefully some one with 189/190 could update theirs as well so we could understand when we could get ours!!


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

I came across sudeep who applied for 189 on June 10 ( same as mine lodge date ) and he said there is a very high chance to be invited in the next round which calmed my nerves but I would certainly like a few more opinions


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

See the report that DIAC uploads every month, hope it will put your mind at ease.. I am still waiting to hear from anyone with 190 and ACT state sponsorship..

the report is on skills select website
SkillSelect


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

I keep a healthy watch on the ceilings report as often as I can. I think they are updated very second Monday.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

SS Reports are updatedo only after the month gets over. Those mondays doesnt have anything to do with SS Nomination, minute ur nomination is approved, an invite is sent across by default if EOI is filled


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Aravindhmohan, I am anxiously waiting for an invite....I had called ACT and they said it will take them 3 weeks so hoping my ACT-SS comes fast..


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

ANYone who has applied for ACT State sponsorship in July 2013 received a positive nomination???? Please respond so that the rest can also gauge when they could receive their nominations!!!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ACT is very clear in their process. they say 30 working days but normally on 31st calendar day decision comes, it is as per my view for most applications. When have you applied for ACT SS and what code?


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> ACT is very clear in their process. they say 30 working days but normally on 31st calendar day decision comes, it is as per my view for most applications. When have you applied for ACT SS and what code?


I applied on the 8 of this month and for code 132111


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

dont expect anything before aug 8. currently they are processing jun 10 - june 11 cases as per my call to them. i have applied on June 27. so relatively 12 days before you. once decision is made on my application, give it 10 days for you


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> dont expect anything before aug 8. currently they are processing jun 10 - june 11 cases as per my call to them. i have applied on June 27. so relatively 12 days before you. once decision is made on my application, give it 10 days for you


Oh ok please post when you get the nominations so i can gauge an estimate date on my application. What code have you applied for?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

149212


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> 149212


Aravindhmohan, have you received an invite from DIAC ???


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Can you share the contact number we can call to inquire or is it the same as Migration Services number in ACT where we can call and get the current processing date? I am sure they would respond to email too...

We have applied for my wife on 27th as well for ACT SS and EOI like many others.



aravindhmohan said:


> dont expect anything before aug 8. currently they are processing jun 10 - june 11 cases as per my call to them. i have applied on June 27. so relatively 12 days before you. once decision is made on my application, give it 10 days for you


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I also submitted my EOI on 09th July, 2013 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. Hope i will receive an invite within next couple of rounds. I am a Telecommunications network engineer from India. But, i am really disappointed that DIAC even did not update the skill select ceilings for occupations with which we can guess about our chances of receiving an invitation.

Anyway, i wish you all, the best of luck.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

*August 2015 189 and 190 Visa Invitees*

This thread is for 189 and 190 visa invitees from August 2015 lot,lets discuss next steps herein including:-

1)Your Points
2)Date of submission of EOI
3)PCC Status
4)Visa documents upload status
5)Health check status
6)CO Status
&)Grant status

To Start with,i submitted my interest with 70 points on 26th July.Following is my point distribution:-

Age:30
B.Tech(C.Sc):15
PTE-Academic:20
Partner's points:5
Total:70

India PCC one
Helathcheck and US PCCending


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello All 
I submitted EOI for190 in NSW with 60 points W/O SS on 27/07/15
Points Breakdown:
Age( 25Years)- 30
Education (Adv. Diploma)-10
Overseas Exp( 3Yrs)- 5
Aus Exp (1.5 Years)-5
Ielts 8 ( L-9,R-8.5,W-7,S-7.5)-10

I also submitted an EOI for 189 on 24/07/15 and didn't get invite on 3rd August round


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello all

This is ravi, (age - 31, visa application - 189) 
My details so far..
I had applied for Engineers Australia assessment on - 30/12/2014
EA approved - 19/4/2015
Applied for EOI (60 points) - 21/4/2015
EOI approved - 22/05/2015
Applied for 189 subclass visa - 05/06/2015
> Medicals - 10/6/2015
>Indian pcc - 15/6/2015
>Australian pcc (since i had done my masters in australia [2007-2009]) - 23/06/2015
Case officer assigned first point of contact - 23/07/2015
Visa grant - still waiting....


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Did anyone submitted their visa application yet fro 3rd august invite?please share ur experience..how big is the form and anything we need to have beforehand to fill the form?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
For dependent English skills proof.
My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).

However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)

Is this true?
If yes, then I have 2 optons:
1. My wife gives IELTS again
2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.

Please help e ragarding this.

But both options will take time, I suppose.
Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.

Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Folks ... any idea till what GSM Ref No. Invitations are sent (Sub Class 190, SA State Sponsorship) 
EOI Lodged 7th July (65 points) .... waiting for invite


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

*190 VISA SA lodged in AUG 2015*

Welcome guys. I am yoginder and i lodged visa on 1st august 2015. Thought of forming a thread.

*I've merged your post with this thread, which can cover all States - so please use this thread. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello all. I have been contacted by the CO and he has asked for my mother's medical and some form 47a.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> For dependent English skills proof.
> My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).
> 
> ...


The one year rule for *functional English* is correct. You will have to go with either of the 2 options.


----------

